# Funny Forum Commentary



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

This was posted on my golden retriever list. I thought it was funny, although of course it would not apply to this forum where we all get along like family. 

How many forum members does it take to change a lightbulb?

One to change the light bulb and to post that the lightbulb has been changed.

Fourteen to share similar experiences of changing lightbulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently.

Seven to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs.

Seven more to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs.

Five to flame the spell checkers.

Three to correct spelling/grammar flames.

Six to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ...

Another six to condemn those six as stupid.

Fifteen to claim experience in the lighting industry and give the correct spelling.

Nineteen to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb (or light bulb) forum.

Eleven to defend the posting to the group saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this group.

Thirty six to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light
bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty.

Seven to post URLs where one can see examples of different light bulbs.

Four to post that the URLs were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL.

Three to post about links they found from the URLs that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group.

Thirteen to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"

Five to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy.

Four to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

Thirteen to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs."

Three to tell a funny story about their cat and a light bulb.

AND

One group lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now with something unrelated they found at snopes.com and start it all over 
again!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is just hilarious!!! And so True!!!!

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a hoot Diane, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank goodness we don't have spell checkers here! <BG>

Thanks for sharing- made me smile this morning!
Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL- ound: I am Glad that this is my only forum. but you know- dare I say HSD?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Very funny ound: and so true of many groups. Thank goodness it's different here.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, it should be spelled s-p-e-l-l c-h-e-c-k-e-r-s.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Amanda, it should be spelled s-p-e-l-l c-h-e-c-k-e-r-s.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am guessing that if we did have s-p-e-l-l--c-h-e-c-k-e-r-s - I would have been kicked of long long ago!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:laugh: VERY funny, sounds a little like our Havanese/HSD threads, LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hahah!

Gosh, I know quite a few forums where that stuff goes on. Some of that happens in all forums, but this one is by FAR the most peaceful I've seen, except when the HSD breeders start posting. lol

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hahahahahahaha! too funny  ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Funny. It is true. No one is mean here. When you look at the threads, we all try to be supportive even if we shouldn't. LOL And when people tell their opposite opinion it is stated so nicely.

Now I didn't read the HSD thread because I just couldn't take it anymore (so maybe it is not true.) LOL


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

HaHaHa....That is hilarious.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is hilarious! ound: Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Amazingly I am alllowed to post that I enjoyed that thread.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy said:


> LOL- ound: I am Glad that this is my only forum. but you know- dare I say HSD?


Missy! Nooooooooooo!!!!!! :frusty:

Oh my. That is just too funny!!!!!! And in a lot of cases, I'm sure it's true!! ound:

Kimberly, you're just a trouble maker, hon. Or would that be troublemaker??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Only great minds 
can read this

This is weird, but interesting!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too




Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.




i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh! and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I have seen that many times before but I hadn't heard that only 55/100 people can read it. I thought it was everyone? I guess I'm one of the weird ones then... I have no problem reading through that at all.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Very funny and very true . . . we have to remember that it takes all types to make the world go round . . . approach everything with an open mind . . . don't take everything you read on the internet as gospel . . . everyone is entitled to their opinion . . . peace, love and happiness . . . and everything else we learned in the 60's (okay - maybe not everything) eace:

Bottom line . . . this is a truly wonderful place to learn and share . . . even though we may not be able to agree how to change a light bulb!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, so funny!! Even if not true. The people on this forum are simply awesome. I mean where else could it happen that I get phone calls from a forum member checking on Tessa and me? And asked for a ph call from my DH to let them know how my surgery went?? 

Well, I could gush on and on...and make all of you blush 

But it was funny :biggrin1:


----------

